# T-nut Size



## lpeedin (Jun 2, 2015)

Does anyone know the t-nut size for the slot on the front of the mini-mill table?  I want to fabricate an X axis table stop.  Also are these t-nuts available for retail sale or do you have to make your own?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chp (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi it all depends what brand you have but usually 10mm or 3/8 does the trick


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 2, 2015)

Just found this. Will have to check the measurements, but I'm pretty sure this mill uses the same table as mine. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bykt5WZ092aWWXB0SFZzVGdiNkE/edit?pli=1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 2, 2015)

Try MSCIndustrial.  Search for tee slot and it will bring up a menu where you can select the size you need.  It is not that difficult to make your own in the event that you can't find the right size.  Both my mills have a 5/8" slot width but the tee nuts that came with my clamp set were for a 9?16' slot.  I like to use the 3/8"-16 studs and 5/8" tee nuts are not available  so I made a half dozen custom tee nuts.  

Note that some machines use a dovetail slot for the table lock.  I have not seen a nut for that type of slot sold anywhere.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 2, 2015)

lpeedin said:


> Just found this. Will have to check the measurements, but I'm pretty sure this mill uses the same table as mine.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bykt5WZ092aWWXB0SFZzVGdiNkE/edit?pli=1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your second message came as I was typing.  If the dimensions in your link are what you need, it looks like the nuts are smaller than those commercially available.  It should be a nice machining project.

Good luck!


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 2, 2015)

Yea, the slot in the front of the table is much smaller than the ones in the top. I, too, think it'll be a nice little project to do myself. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

